# Triple Berry Wine - Recipe Help!



## CowboyPhil (Oct 1, 2011)

Ok I was at CostCo and found this bag of frozen fruit





I looked at the ingredients only fruit, no preservatives and flash frozen. 

I cannot imagine it not making a great wine. The question How much Sugar, Tannin, Peptic Enzyme and Acid Blend do I add. I would love help with this. 

I have 4 lbs of fruit so I am assuming 1 gallon of wine. 

Any input would be great.


----------



## Julie (Oct 1, 2011)

one bag will make one gallon batch, you really should make a 3 gallon batch, this stuff is going to be really good. Not sure on how much tannin, look on the bottle it should tell you how much, powder peptic enzyme - 1 tblsp, taking a acid reading to figure out how much acid to add and take a hydrometer reading to figure out how much sugar to add, don't take it any higher than 1.080.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Julie (Oct 1, 2011)

And, forgot, you should add some yeast nutrient and energizer, because blueberries can be stubborn.


----------



## CowboyPhil (Dec 13, 2012)

Note: This wine was SO good and was drank SOOO fast. I will never make it in 1 gallon batches again, only 6 gallons.


----------



## dralarms (Dec 13, 2012)

I use the "triple berry treat" from Sam's club, 5 bags @ 3 lbs each, and 1 10 lb frozen strawberry make one very nice mixed berry wine. Takes a little while to clear and age a bit but it sure is good.


----------



## Pumpkinman (Dec 13, 2012)

Try it, you will love it!


----------



## dangerdave (Dec 13, 2012)

Phil, you really should try a batch of the Dragon Blood. There is even a version without lemon juice that I call Dragonette. And if that doesn't bore you, I also have a Red Dragon Melomel recipe made with honey!

If you like the triple berry flavor, you'll love any of them!


----------



## CowboyPhil (Dec 14, 2012)

The recipe is pretty much what I used for my triple berry wine the only difference is that I add Grape Juice to it for extra body. I also oaked the wine after the primary fermentation so that I would get a nice tannin flavor. I want to make this again, but I am going to use 1/2 the berries and 1/2 white grape concentrate to make a Triple Berry Blush and something that would taste good chilled in summer. I make all my summer wines in winter and vice-versa so that I get at least 6 months of sit time. I also like extremely dry wines which is why I have never tried the dragonette or dragon blood.


----------



## dangerdave (Dec 16, 2012)

Ah, I see, a _dry_ man. To each his own. Most of my family/friends like the sweet stuff, so I make a lot of those. I like them all, so I also make some dry stuff just for me. I've got a lot of sweet wines in stock now, so I've been working on several dry reds and whites that will sit, getting very tasty, until next fall.


----------



## CowboyPhil (Jan 14, 2013)

FYI - This wine was amazing!


----------

